# Battery charger for my Bessie E510



## MrsChips21 (Aug 28, 2014)

Having just had my control panel repaired and refitted I now discover that my battery charger may be on the blink. 230v power is reaching all circuits but the charger indicator on the CP doesn't show. Me thinks I need a new one !!!
Anyone know the recommended replacement model of charger for an E510 (2009) or , indeed, the likely cost of said item ?
Can it be repaired, indeed?

Any help out there ????? Cheers Mr Chips


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Mr Chips,

The battery charger you have is made by Nordellectronica, and repair or replacement can be discussed with http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/ or http://www.apuljackengineering.co.uk/.

This was originally Swift PN 9826585 but was replaced by PN 9826585 (Nord NE143), currently £144.61+ VAT.

I hope this helps,

Regards,
Chris


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Speak to Sargent Electrical http://sargentshop.co.uk/. When our NordElettronica NE143 charger/PSU went down, we got a brand new plug & play Sargent PX300 unit cheaper than a refurbed Nord unit and about 2/3rd the price of a new Nord unit. Know which one I'd rather have lol.


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

.apuljackengineering.done mine ab £80 for mine the other one is ab£120 they in somerset

speak to paul


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you have added a second Leisure battery, that might be the reason your charger has failed. Some types are just not up to it.

The Sargent one may be more reliable in that case.


----------

